# päivämäärä ääneen



## Gordon Freeman

Miten sanotaan ääneen ilmauksia kuten 25.03.1987? Miten ne taivutetaan? Luulen että nominitiivisaa se on

maaliskuun kahdeskymmenesviides tuhatyhdeksänsataakahdeksankymmentaseitsemän

Eikö se ole oikein? Voitään se sanoa jotenkin muuten? 

Kun sanotään, että jokin tapahtui tänä päivänä, tai tästä päivästä,  täi tähän päivään asti, miten niiden ilmauksien osat taipuvat, päivä, kuukausi, ja vuosi? 

Arvaan että väin päivää taipuu, ja kuukausi viipyy genitiviissa, ja vuosi nominatiivissa. 

maaliskuun kahdentenakymmentenäviidentena/kahdennestakymmennestäviidennestä/kahdenteenkymmenteenviidenteen tuhatyhdeksänsataakahdeksankymmentaseitsemän

Eikö se ole oikein?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Järjestysluvut ovat suomessa aika kömpelöitä ja puheessa käytetään usein muotoja, jotka eivät ehkä ole ihan kieliopin mukaisia.

Antamasi esimerkki _"maaliskuun kahdeskymmenesviides"_ on oiken, toinen vaihtoehto on sanoa _"kahdeskymmenesviides maaliskuuta"_.

Asia tapahtui _"maaliskuun kahdentenakymmenentenäviidentenä" _tai_ "kahdentenakymmenentenäviidentenä maaliskuuta"_ tai _"maaliskuun kahdeskymmenesviides" _tai_ "kahdeskymmenesviides maaliskuuta"_ (tuo viimeisin on se tapa jota itse yleensä käytän). Vuosiluku pysyy tosiaan joka tapauksessa nominatiivissa.

Alkamista voi myös ilmaista "vaikealla" tavalla _"kahdennestakymmenennestäviidennestä maaliskuuta"_, tai sitten helpommin _"kahdesymmenesviides maaliskuuta *alkaen*"_ (noin itse yleensä sanon). Loppuminen vastaavasti _"kahdenteenkymmenenteenviidenteen maaliskuuta"_ tai helpommin _"kahdeskymmenesviides maaliskuuta *asti*"_.

Ja kuten varmasti tiedätkin, arkipäivän puheessa nuo järjestysluvut lyhenevät usein sellaiseen muotoon kuin esim. _"kakskytviides", "kakskytviidenteen"_ jne. Se ei "oikein", mutta huomattavasti helpompaa ja tehokkaampaa.

Joskus näkee ja kuulee myös tapaa _"maaliskuun kaksikymmentäviisi päivästä alkaen"_ jne. Tätä muotoa on kai joskus käytetty ihan virallisessa kansliakielessäkin.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Maunulan Pappa said:


> Joskus näkee ja kuulee myös tapaa _"maaliskuun kaksikymmentäviisi päivästä alkaen"_ jne. Tätä muotoa on kai joskus käytetty ihan virallisessa kansliakielessäkin.


Nykyinen pääministerimme rääkkää suomen kieltä juuri noin.
GOM


----------



## Marko55

Kuukauden nimen sijaan voidaan käyttää myös järjestyslukua (esim. *viidettä* = _toukokuuta_).

Tässä on muutamia autenttisia esimerkkejä pääministeri Sanna Marinin puheenvuorosta:
Video
(1:35) kolmastoista huhtikuuta jälkeenkin
(1:54) kolmastoista toukokuuta 2020 saakka
(2:09) yhdeksästoista *neljättä* asti
(2:18) kolmaskymmenesensimmäinen *viidettä* asti


----------

